# Browning Auto 5 bolt removal



## gordylew (Sep 10, 2008)

Anybody out here know how to take the bolt out of an Auto 5?

I have the gun completely disasembled except for getting the bolt out.  everything I've read says there is a pin that is suppose to be pushed out of the bolt through an access hole in the Right side of the gun.  But I can't align the hole with the pin and push it through.


----------



## gordylew (Sep 10, 2008)

Pictures would be nice.  I like books with lots of pictures


----------



## stevetarget (Sep 10, 2008)

move the bolt part of the way back to align the pin. 
you can buy a takedown guide off the net, it has pictures.
http://www.takedownguides.com/


----------



## gordylew (Sep 10, 2008)

The access port does not align with the notch on the ejection port.   you can slide a punch into the access port but the pin will not move becauce it is not in line with the  notch. 
But thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Patchpusher (Sep 10, 2008)

Make sure you are lining up the front pin not the rear pin. Line the pin up with the semi circle on the ejection port side. Put a punch through the hole on the opposite side and tap the punch with a small hammer. The pin you want to drive out is the one that is holding the cartridge  stop in place. The pin is pushed out from the left to the right hand side just like you are holding the shotgun in the firing position.


----------



## gordylew (Sep 11, 2008)

Am I missing something?


----------



## gordylew (Sep 11, 2008)

Well I talked to a local smith and he looked at  the gun and said he never seen one  with the notch in the place this one was.  So I wasn't crazy.    He cut me a notch and I replaced the extractor and had her shooting in a few hours.


----------



## Patchpusher (Sep 11, 2008)

The picture would have been useful with the first post. It would have eliminated a lot of speculation.Glad you got it fixed. You don't have to take the breech block out to change the extractor.


----------



## 30ODD6 (Sep 18, 2008)

That is an "American Browning" or the same as and mfg by Remington (Model 11). Mfg by Remington during WW2 when FN stopped production in Belgium for obvious reasons. The pin drives out from right to left, through the access hole, no additional notch necessary. That is why the "access" hole is much larger than on a FN produced Auto 5.


----------



## gordylew (Sep 18, 2008)

with the pin aligning up with the access hole on the left there was no way of pushing the pin out from the Right side.
But as said I had the smith cut a knotch in the ejection port and now it is easily accessable.
Gun is fixed and working great.  And there is no way to replace the extractor without taking the bolt out.  some newer guns may have an accessable extractor but this gun did not.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 18, 2008)

> That is an "American Browning"



I was wondering if that was the case.

I have one of those in 20 ga.  Before the advent of the internet, took me forever to figure out what it was.


----------



## Patchpusher (Sep 19, 2008)

And there is no way to replace the extractor without taking the bolt out.  some newer guns may have an accessable extractor but this gun did not.[/QUOTE]

I don't know why I posted that. The breech bolt has to be removed and the extractor retaining pin driven out. I have been working on Remington 1100's for the last 3 weeks. I guess that is what I was thinking about at the time of the post. Sorry about that.


----------

